# Sagging Springs



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I was wondering if the dealership would take care of sagging rear springs under warranty?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Take the excess junk out of the trunk.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Take the excess junk out of the trunk.


:lol:

I would not bother I would save up for some aftermarket springs. Saggn springs are common in our cars. The dealership would tell you that they are fine.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

Correct, the dealership will more than likely tell you everything is fine. In the slim chance they replace them, they use the same OE springs that will just sag again

We offer various springs for the rear of the GTO, the most popular is the 7643 0 drop rear spring.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I figured they wouldn't be taken care of under warranty,just hoped I was wrong.I have so many things I want to do,but so little cash. 

Oh well,I plan on owning this car for a very long time so it will all get done eventually.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Correct, the dealership will more than likely tell you everything is fine. In the slim chance they replace them, they use the same OE springs that will just sag again
> 
> We offer various springs for the rear of the GTO, the most popular is the 7643 0 drop rear spring.


The stock springs would do for a while until I can afford to get all the suspension work done that I plan on doing.I'm going to run it by them just to see what they say.

I will check your site out.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

ROBSGTO said:


> The stock springs would do for a while until I can afford to get all the suspension work done that I plan on doing.I'm going to run it by them just to see what they say.
> 
> I will check your site out.


GM has a unique way of checking for spring sag. In order to fail GMs test, the rear springs need to be sagging close to an inch, which is really not that hard to do for a GTO.

Rob has great solutions for you and sells Pedders, which is the dominant suspension system for the GTO here in the USA

mike
dms


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

dms said:


> GM has a unique way of checking for spring sag. In order to fail GMs test, the rear springs need to be sagging close to an inch, which is really not that hard to do for a GTO.
> 
> Rob has great solutions for you and sells Pedders, which is the dominant suspension system for the GTO here in the USA
> 
> ...


Pedders parts are too expensive for me right now.Hopefully one of these days I'll be able to afford them.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

dms said:


> GM has a unique way of checking for spring sag. In order to fail GMs test, the rear springs need to be sagging close to an inch, which is really not that hard to do for a GTO.
> 
> Rob has great solutions for you and sells Pedders, which is the dominant suspension system for the GTO here in the USA
> 
> ...


Glad your back on Mike.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

gm4life said:


> Glad your back on Mike.


I am still upset a little but it was just an accident I guess

mike
dms


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

ROBSGTO said:


> Pedders parts are too expensive for me right now.Hopefully one of these days I'll be able to afford them.


Well it is Christmas time. Here is what I want you to do::

Every day after you get home from work, log in to the GTOforum.com. But most important, first you must close your eyes, click your heels together 3 times. If you you do it every day, when the GTO GODS feel you are worthy, you will get your GTO wishes. I am not kidding! It works. So do not get discouraged. Might take 20 times or so before you make them happy

mike
dms


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

dms said:


> Well it is Christmas time. Here is what I want you to do::
> 
> Every day after you get home from work, log in to the GTOforum.com. But most important, first you must close your eyes, click your heels together 3 times. If you you do it every day, when the GTO GODS feel you are worthy, you will get your GTO wishes. I am not kidding! It works. So do not get discouraged. Might take 20 times or so before you make them happy
> 
> ...


LOL,I wish it was that easy.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

ROBSGTO said:


> LOL,I wish it was that easy.


Hey, I am serious!!!

mike
dms


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

dms said:


> Hey, I am serious!!!
> 
> mike
> dms


Ok,only 19 or so more times to go.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

ROBSGTO said:


> Ok,only 19 or so more times to go.


Great job!!. Keep it up!!

mike
dms


----------



## vfrkent (Jan 22, 2007)

I have a 06' and last week they replaced the rear springs under warranty, it lifted the rear back up to the correct height.
Best regards, Kent


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

vfrkent said:


> I have a 06' and last week they replaced the rear springs under warranty, it lifted the rear back up to the correct height.
> Best regards, Kent


I still haven't made it to the dealership,but plan to.Unless of course the GTO Gods smile upon me before then.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

vfrkent said:


> I have a 06' and last week they replaced the rear springs under warranty, it lifted the rear back up to the correct height.
> Best regards, Kent


thats great you got the dealer to take care of the coils. But keep in mind, the height issue may be resolved, but the back end has way to little spring weight for proper launching.

Just a heads up.

mike
dms


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Took the goat in today to have a new actuator installed. I asked them to check the strut bushings for any sings of wear or crushing (I've been watching this since the car was new and no signs of strut rub) and have them measure the car height and check for rear spring sag.

Still no signs of wearing on the bushings, however they determined the springs in the rear are sagging. They ordered a new set of rear springs and its covered under warranty. If they have a hard time getting them, I told them I want Pedders. 

My car didn't look like it was sagging but I had them check it out anyway. Glad I did, new springs are a commin.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Took the goat in today to have a new actuator installed. I asked them to check the strut bushings for any sings of wear or crushing (I've been watching this since the car was new and no signs of strut rub) and have them measure the car height and check for rear spring sag.
> 
> Still no signs of wearing on the bushings, however they determined the springs in the rear are sagging. They ordered a new set of rear springs and its covered under warranty. If they have a hard time getting them, I told them I want Pedders.
> 
> My car didn't look like it was sagging but I had them check it out anyway. Glad I did, new springs are a commin.


I will tell you if you have over 15K miles, your front strut bushes are collapsed! So if they checked them, they did not know what they were doing

mike
dms


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I will investigate that. I have been closely monitoring the struts since I purchased the car and all has been well.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

dms said:


> Great job!!. Keep it up!!
> 
> mike
> dms


Guess it's time to stop.....the GTO Gods haven't smiled down on me yet,doesn't look like they plan to anytime soon either.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

ROBSGTO said:


> Guess it's time to stop.....the GTO Gods haven't smiled down on me yet,doesn't look like they plan to anytime soon either.


Check out the Pedders prices. they are seriously reduced for this month! So it Did work!!

mike
dms


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Had new rear springs installed today and the rear is now sitting higher than before. The bottom of the wheel well was just above the top of the tire, now there is noticeably more distance between the tire and the bottom of the wheel well.

Had the strut bushings rechecked and used the picture of the measurements of collapsed bushings as compared to normal bushings as a reference and the bushings on my car are still fine. 32.5K miles and still no signs of strut rub.


----------



## GOATMAN06 (Dec 25, 2008)

im new here so im sorry for the stupid question, do all 4 springs have the sagging isssues or is it just the rears? thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

mostly just the rear


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Hey Rob, What would the distance from floor to the bottom of the wheel well be with proper spring tensity? (empty trunk of course)
Thanks


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

are the lowered prices on Pedders products this month just at WretchedMS or all Pedders sellers...there is not one real close to me but two within an hours drive...

Bill


----------



## GOATMAN06 (Dec 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> mostly just the rear


thanks for the reply can you just change the rear springs with some pedders and leave the stock front for now or will that have a negative effect? do you need a aligment after a rear spring replacement. thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Hey Rob, What would the distance from floor to the bottom of the wheel well be with proper spring tensity? (empty trunk of course)
> Thanks


This should help to answer for you, ideally with 1/4 tank of gas
















edit: can't post pics???



silversport said:


> are the lowered prices on Pedders products this month just at WretchedMS or all Pedders sellers...there is not one real close to me but two within an hours drive...
> 
> Bill


It's at all Pedders dealers



GOATMAN06 said:


> thanks for the reply can you just change the rear springs with some pedders and leave the stock front for now or will that have a negative effect? do you need a aligment after a rear spring replacement. thanks.



You can, many have, and that was my first mod along with rear shocks.

Keep in mind however that the front struts are oil damped, and not gas charged, this is important if your looking to improve the overall handling


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Using the diagram provided, with a full tank of gas (I never let the gas level get below 1/2 tank) it measures;

Front; 23-7/16"
Rear; 22-3/4"


----------



## GOATMAN06 (Dec 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> This should help to answer for you, ideally with 1/4 tank of gas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the replies Rob, is there a Phone # i can contact you at? What are your store hours i have quite a few more questions. thanks. Bob


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Using the diagram provided, with a full tank of gas (I never let the gas level get below 1/2 tank) it measures;
> 
> Front; 23-7/16"
> Rear; 22-3/4"


Looks like the rear is down nearly an inch, 



GOATMAN06 said:


> Thanks for the replies Rob, is there a Phone # i can contact you at? What are your store hours i have quite a few more questions. thanks. Bob


sending a pm,


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Using the diagram provided, with a full tank of gas (I never let the gas level get below 1/2 tank) it measures;
> 
> Front; 23-7/16"
> Rear; 22-3/4"


that back end is low. Rob's having a sale until the end of the year that actually has great pricing. rears are a piece of cake to put in too


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

hmmmm Those springs are only 6 days old. The back end is higher than before too.

I measured from where the rim meets the tire through the middle of the center cap to the bottom of the fender. So with a FULL tank of gas it should be measuring at 23-3/4". I guess I will be making a phone call to the dealer.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

good luck with a dealer. from what i've seen they proclaim any car that's not running on the bump stops as fine. the height of 23.78" is with a 1/4 tank of gas. a full tank shouldn't bring it down that low tho...


----------



## Danbuc (Nov 25, 2008)

I've got an appointment to head over to the Saturn dealer my cousin works at to have the serivce manager and shop foreman check the ride height and throw a new set of spring in when they realize how low the back end is. Even though I got a good deal from the Pontiac dealer on the car, I just don't trust their service department. My cousin is good friends with the service manager and the shop foreman, and they seem like ok guys. He said it would be no problem to order new springs, and put them in for me under warranty so I'll see what happens. I've noticed some light inside tire wear from all the negative camber and it hops pretty bad sometimes, especially in this cold weather. I'm hoping new springs will help alleviate these issues until I can do the suspension the way I want to this spring. I'll let you all know how it feels when they're put in.


----------

